# KSU Mosquito THAW 3/30 OPEN!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW2013.html

They got their stuff together and here it is!

Starting to become an annual event now! 

Support the KSU bass fishing team with your participation!

Everything is linked above!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ONLINE payments are accepted for this event.The KSU Mosquito Thaw pages are updated to reflect desires- please refresh browsers to view.

This event is also now made part of the daily updated rosters page in order to confirm your entry...you must scroll to the very bottom of the page.

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW2013.html

http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

damn kidz  now they all want paired too! Volunteers? I warn you now...

nip


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Would be happy to join a boater for this tournament if anyone is looking for someone to contribute from the back of the boat. Call/Text/or PM.

Bob DiRocco
216-551-1366


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeahp x2. I'd be happy to contribute from the back of the boat as well. Feel free to pm me if you're looking for a partner. I'd split entry and throw down for gas. Thanks!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Figuring this event to be a weather decision for most  

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW2013.html

Still sitting on ten teams thus far with only one day above freezing!!!

A heads up to anyone who was just plain old silly enough to not pre-read our rules  

*POSTMARKED ENTRIES of 3/24/13 or any ramp pays indeed incurr a $20 late fee for this event*

Online registration is available if desired. 

I think last year we ended up with 30 or so ramp pays... we are more than happy to accomodate.

Predicting 74 degrees and a mad rush to the shore of 3lb fish this day 

nip


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

$600 in late fees for a tournament in March. I know, I know Rory, you don't have to say it, but go ahead.....3......2.......1

Not sure to laugh or just shake my head.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

KSU and I have no issue with our extra work required for later entries, adds to their kitty.

Simply a choice for anglers since released six weeks ago - enter and commit timely- save the extra $20.

Play the weather and opt into field postioning - pay the $20 

NE Ohio anglers helped raise nearly $2000 total for KSU at last season's event- hope to beat it in 2013!!!! 

Greatly appreciative of weather channel watchers...

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

As of today the term ICEBREAKER will hold its name: Drove across 88 two times today in the morning and afternoon moving our horse and you could not get to the north end once you went under the causeway you would be breaking through ice. Sat morning the South end was iced up also hope for some melting through the week. There was some open water but patches of ice floating aroung the lake.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Our preferred term already as the "thaw"  thanks for the report! We are definitely monitoring conditions.

Moggie went solid sat. shore to shore 100%

If only it would snow say 6" ...


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

OK here's Mondays update South side of RT88 mostly open few sheets of ice floating around but not many. North of 88 still socked in with ice could not go North at all. 

Mark


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump, Mosquito looks good, nice and windy the past couple days and no ice on the south end. Hope everyone makes the trip out to fish on a 50 degree and sunny saturday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the reports and positive outlooks!

The trending forecast somehow agrees as of Weds. 3/27!!!

The KSU kidz and myself are fully prepared to kick off the season this Saturday!

Sunny skies and 50... gentle winds even...that's very much unlike us 

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW2013.html

Registration will be starting at 6:30 AM- we'll be set up in parking lot for morning aspects- weigh-in at the traditional "ball field" starting at 3pm - START TIME IS AT 8:00 AM

Given this is the first event *PLEASE have BOTH partners available at registration* to complete ROL forms. EVERYONE required to complete.

nip


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck to everyone fishing the thaw tomorrow! Supposed to be a [much needed] nice day and hopefully Mosquito produces some great bags.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's almost too good to be true for our arrival tomorrow  So very much unlike us!

If history is suggestive morning registration should be rather busy, coupled with the weather and reported bite.

Again- *PLEASE HAVE BOTH PARTICIPANTS AVAILABLE FOR MORNING REGISTRATION* which will be in the parking lot area accross from the weigh-in.

Given the first event of 2013 EVERYONE will have needed to complete/sign our waiver,release and indemnification agreement prior to participation.

This takes a little extra time...

Registration starts at 6:30 AM.

nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great turnout and a Awesome start for the 2013 tourney season!!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

How was the bite? Results??


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/2013MOSQUITOTHAWOPEN.html

32 teams....19 fish!!!! The winners totaled 18 in the boat- one shy of the entire field!

KSU thanks all who braved a tough coldwater bite!!!!

nip


----------



## basstrack (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive been fishing this tournament for two years now and was thinking of not fishing it again do to the fact i feel its to early in the year for bass if ksu would change the month to may around spawning time then i would continue to fish it .hopefully ksu will read this reply and highly consider moving it to may .i sure hope so cuz my brother and i love the group of fishermen that this tournament brings out to fish against if we were to fish it during the month of may we will see some good bags of fish just a thought thanks ksu i enjoyed today 3\30\13


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nate and Jim are good sticks. Especially at Mosquito.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I hear ya basstrack- glad you enjoyed though!

Logistically... KSU kidz have finals first or second week of May then leave for home. School comes first (arguably during the spawn) and they have to maitain a 2.5 GPA to stay active. 

We couldn't call it the 'Thaw then either  We'll ringup Mother Nature for 2014 to give us an early spring and big weights like 2012... that's our best offering 

Thanks again to the support of all. The kidz had a great time and stayed with it ALL day!!!

Congrats to Nate Randolph and James Geer for simply whooping the field!

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/2013MOSQUITOTHAWOPEN.html

2012:
http://www.dobass.com/KSU/2012MOSQUITO.html

nip


----------



## stephenplanty1975 (Mar 31, 2013)

what did they use and how did they catch any fish in that cold water.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Stage report was drop shot/finesse baits. 

Both teams with limits, #1&#2, were within similar area of lake.

Third place got bit at 2:30 with one bite...

I assume all were using hooks as well 

nip


----------

